# Riding the Rails in Great Britain



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

So it seems that a trip to England and Scotland are in my somewhat distant future. We will probably ride the rails at some point for function, but what tourist - steam trains do you recommend.

Robert


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Robert, 
May I suggest this site: 
http://www.heritagerailways.com/ 
Select MAP, and then see if any railways will fit in with your journeys. 
I don't know how you plan to journey around the UK, but if driving, other than the Motorways, you will find that you need to give yourself lots of time. 
One preserved railway a day will be fine. 
The big ones are run like real railways with timetables etc.. 
Enjoy the trip. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

....and take lots of money. The UK presently has around 85 preservation lines and many of them run on either preserved lines or as excursions on active rail networks. Mr Leech's advice is good. 

Just a matter of interest it can often be cheaper to fly from London/Stanstead/Gatwick to Oslo or Goteborg, then on to a Scottish destination like Aberdeen, than to take the train. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## james brodie (Mar 28, 2008)

Dear Robert, 
been missing for some time and you may have already been and dome it but if not then the North East of England has a railway Whitby to Pickering mainly steam hauled and some gradients that make intereting recordings on. North Yorkshire Moors Railway. 
Pickering to Grosmont (pronounce Grow-mont). If you watch Heartbeat then you will have seen some of the railway already. 
Train to York then Malton on the Scarborough line...bus to Pickering...engine shed at Grasmont. 
Jim Brodie


----------

